# Viennas insision not looking good



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Although she's been acting completely normal, spunky, happy, eating and drinking normally, I think there is something *very* wrong with Vienna's spay site. It is red, has blisters, and a large, soft, flubbery lump beneath the skin. The vets are closed on the weekends, and the emergency vet in the area is TERRIBLE. Her temperature is 103.5 =/


Oh, shoot. I understand your hesitation to take her to the e-vet. She probably needs an antibiotic. Did she get a course of antibiotics when you picked her up? Is there any way you can talk to your regular vet? I would monitor her temp and her demeanor. Also measure the area of redness and see if it gets bigger--that would be another big danger sign. And yes, a picture might be helpful.


----------



## cdensmore (Jul 13, 2010)

Do you have a vet school nearby? Ours runs a 24 hour clinic, not cheap, but they have every treatment available.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I believe they normally give antibiotics when they send them off, but not a course. =/ Yeah, I'm not even kidding, that ER vet is VERY bad. Here's the reviews so you can see for yourself 

Heres one from yorkietalk
Beware Northern Utah Emergency Vet. - YorkieTalk.com Forums - Yorkshire Terrier Community

And the dexknows ones
Animal Emergency Center | Sunset, UT | DexKnows.com™

My only choice is to really wait until monday.

You can see the lump on the bottom side, she's always had a herniated belly button.

I don't *think* she's been licking, but I've been using the inflatable procollar that I used when Vegas got his neuter, but she's A LOT bigger so I think she's able to wrap around and lick it.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

ouch.... can u put some anti bactrial spay or cream on it and cover it up just to keep her away and then get her to the vet on monday....


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

It does look like she's been licking. Usually when it's irritated/moist looking like that, it means they've been fussing at it. It can cause a bit of infection. (usually nothing horrible requiring an e-vet though) I'd make sure to get her an e-collar (petco and, I believe, petsmart carry soft ones..dogs usually tolerate those a lot better than the hard plastic ones) to keep her from bothering with it. I'd clean with betadine a few times a day and then get her in on Monday. The little dot like sores are kind of odd though..looks a little staph-ish (unless she had some clipper burn and is licking that as well)


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I've seen worse on some of my females.....I would put medicine on it....my choice would be Colloidal Silver OINTMENT. I have had to put a gawz pad (not thinking clear enought to spell gawz) and then wrap the body 3 times around with ace bandage....put the cone on till you get to the vet on MON.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Sonja had something that looked like that minis the small red dots after her spay it actually open up after it was almost healed and I took her back to the vet and what it was,was the stitches on the inside that migrated out they said that her body rejected them and some dogs just do this. They put her on antibiotics and it healed up nicely you can not even tell where it was. 
I hope that this is the case for Vienna too and she will be better soon sending healing vibes her way.:rose:


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree that it looks like she has been licking. I think Grab's advice is spot on. I would actually not put a bandage on it. You want the air to get to it and for it to dry out and breathe. I looks like she needs an antibiotic. Also, swelling is usually due to too much activity. Keep her in a crate unless out to potty on a short leash. 
Poor girl, i hope she feels better soon. I would take her in Monday, but just keep her quite and not licking until then. If she starts to act sick then you NEED to take her to teh E-vet no matter how "bad" they might be.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh no! Poor Vienna!  

I also think that it looks like she's been licking at it. If she's acting normally, I would wait until Monday. Especially if the emerg vet is as horrible as he sounds... :shocked: I would start worrying if her temperature gets over 104, though.

Hopefully, it's nothing serious. Get well soon, Vienna!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am so sorry for the complication! It does look to me like she's been licking where she ought not to be licking. I think a topical antibiotic, uncovered, and the soft e-collar might be the way to go. I take it she's drinking enough and eliminating okay? I wish you had my situation; my vet literally lives behind me on the other side of the creek. I've told him if he moves, we move! Best of luck, I can't wait to hear Vienna's looking better "down under" and her temp is back to normal.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've been dabbing it with peroxide, then putting an antibiotic/anti pain cream on it. I might run to work and grab a bigger e-collar. I've been letting her do whatever activity she's wanted since she's SEEMED fine, but I'll take everyone's advice and keep her in the kennel as much as possible until I can get her to the vet.

I had a friend come over, and she suggested clipper burn for the blistery spots too. 

I've been pressuring her to stay hydrated by adding a tiny bit of low sodium chicken broth to her water, she slurps it right up.

Thanks tons guys for the advice! Here's what I have on her right now, if I can get her to stop being happy poodle all over me..


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Also, keep in mind that before her spay, she had NEVER had any surgery or any anesthesia, just a rabies shot here and there. I don't know if that could also be her body freaking out? I know whenever I get blood drawn, even a tiny bit, my body thinks it's dying and like.. puts me through hell. She's almost two and a half, so I don't know if that has anything to do with it.

Wish I got her as a puppy, could have had the spay done when she was young. xP


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Fluffyspoos:* When was the surgery done? Clipper burn sounds plausible to me. I just don't like the fact that she has a fever. I knew you'd be sure to keep her hydrated, I think you're doing everything possible. Your vet doesn't even have an ER number where he can be paged just to talk to him and tell him what's going on?! That's crummy, if that's the case. You take wonderful care of your spoos and they're lucky to have you. Parenthood, human and pet, can really cause a lot of worry but most things turn out fine. Vienna's in good loving hands, hang in there. She looks darn perky and happy to me!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

poor Vienna <33

I have no advice, because Elphies spay went pretty easy

but I hope everything turns out ok for your girl Fluffy!! <33


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Chagall, she was spayed on the 22nd, 8 days ago. Everything looked great for about.. 6 days after or so? Thanks so much for the sweet words, I won't worry as much while she's still acting normally. When my friend came over, she was bombarded with a friendly white, purring poodle (yes, Vienna makes this purr sound when she's happy, it's so cute)

Thanks Keith! I have confidence everything will be fine, I just don't want her to be uncomfortable until I'm able to make her whole again.

I'm not sure if my vet has a emergency number, but today is a holiday =/ If any holiday is on sunday in Utah, we celebrate it on the saturday before. So today is Halloween technically, I doubt I'd be able to get ahold of anyone.


----------



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

Any chance you can get your hands on some Tea Tree Oil? It penetrates deeply into the skin, is highly antibiotic and dogs hate the smell and taste so she might be more inclined to leave it alone. If it were me, I'd also top it off with either some raw coconut oil or vitamin E too sooth and moisturize the area and speed healing.
I hope she's feeling well soon.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh I'm sure I can get some, I have a friend that works at the health supplies places. The area is already very moiste though.


----------



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

Depending on the brand you get, the Tea Tree Oil can kind of dry the area out. I used it on Mya's ear infection. Cleared it up in a few days no problem. But your still going to get Vienna to the vet's on Monday, right? It might be nothing but that pic does look kind of nasty.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aha, I'll really look into that then  thanks tons, there's tea tree oil in my ear clearer, but also alcohol and other ingredients I wouldn't want on that site.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Her temp is 106.1....

Edit: 20 mins later, lowered it to 104.2, still working on getting it lower

I'm not tempting fate, I'm taking her to the goddamn emergency vet. So pissed they're the only one around, bah.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Her temp is 106.1....
> 
> Edit: 20 mins later, lowered it to 104.2, still working on getting it lower
> 
> I'm not tempting fate, I'm taking her to the goddamn emergency vet. So pissed they're the only one around, bah.


Wow..that sounds like a very high fever! I don't know what is considered "very high" for a dog though. I hope Vienna is okay! Please keep us posted!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Just got back, vet couldn't see us because he was doing an emergency c section.

Vienna's temp is down to 101.8, within the normal range. Vet tech told me to keep an eye on it, and I could probably wait until monday before getting her treated, but to definitely bring her back in tomorrow if it spikes again.

No charge for going in, since we didn't see the vet.

Vienna is acting completely normal still, no lethargy or depressed appetite.

I started crying driving out there, called my mom, she came with, made me feel better. She tells me she saw my boyfriend today and tells me about how funny his mullet look. I ****ing told him NOT to do it. Makes my day SO much better.

Today sucks. >(


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Glad you've gotten her fever down. I'd definitely stop in somewhere to get a cone type e-collar tomorrow. The inflatable one she has on isn't wide enough to keep her away from her surgery site. Darned poodles and their long necks


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

If fiver is present than infection is there, no doubt about it : (((( !!!!

I am so sorry to hear that and what a bummer that those things ALWAYS happen on weekends :argh: : (((( !!!!!

If you can get an antibiotic tomorrow - it would be great *sigh 

PS: Tea Tree Oil is fantastic sanitizer if it is in proper % !!! If too mild, it would not do the trick on the surface. Since she has a fiver, bacteria are now deeper in the would and not localized any more : (((. Do not want to make you worry - just you have to see ANY vet asap IMO : (( Wishing you guys the best of luck !!!!!


----------



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

Just got in from work and was wondering how Vienna is doing. Sorry to hear she has a fever. Not good, but sounds promising that it's gone down. You could try giving her some ice cubes or ice chips and see if she likes them. It might help keep her temp down (although she'll still be fighting the infection) and distract her from worrying the area.
I'd suggest feeding her virgin coconut oil to help boost her body's immune system to fight the infection (it works on people).....but I don't know if it does the same thing for dogs and you don't want Vienna sick from her infection and having diarrhea at the same time. So it's kind of a non-suggestion (sorry....graveyard shift makes my brain fuzzy).
Keep us posted.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow! What a time you are having. Sorry you are going through this and sorrier still that Vienna is. Hopefully now that the fever has dropped you will be okay until tomorrow. Personally I would dab the spots with cotton balls and peroxide, and put some polysporin on the worst spots liberally. Just my opinion and what I would do if she were mine.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

How is Vienna doing today? I do hope she's not any worse. 

You've gotta post a pic of your bf's mullet! I need a good laugh! LOL! :laugh:

Makes me think of this:



*heather* said:


> REALLY?!! Thats just silly... like Olie said, it's personal preference!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks again guys 

Was up MANY times last night, waking up a little bit, then being wide awake as I rushed to her to check on her. Her temp has normalized at 101.7, though I'm still taking her in for some antibiotics. I've been feeling so guilty for getting her spayed, mad that something went wrong.

flufflvr gave me a number to a 24/7 vet clinic that's pretty good, so I'll see if they can see me today, if not, I'm pretty sure V will be fine until tomorrow morning with the fever spike gone. I'll see if I can get some coconut oil, though it being sunday in utah.. nothing will be open but walmart and whatnot, which may or may not have it.

I crushed up a raw vitamin C tablet (I take one every day) and gave her a quarter with some peanut butter, no bad reaction.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Salukie said:


> How is Vienna doing today? I do hope she's not any worse.
> 
> You've gotta post a pic of your bf's mullet! I need a good laugh! LOL! :laugh:
> 
> Makes me think of this:


Lol, I believe we were typing at the same time.

I had gone to bed before he got off work last night to avoid him, he doesn't know I know. I got up and he mumbled something to me and grumbled back without looking. I think I'm just going to ignore him all day.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

So... is the haircut really bad?










LOL!! Maybe you should riposte and go totally 80's too!










Or was that the 90's??


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL YOU'RE NOT MAKING THINGS ANY BETTER!

I haven't looked at him yet, he's still sleeping, and probably will until noon >_>

Oh there's no way I could cut my hair like that! I've been growing it out for three and half years! Rofl


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> LOL YOU'RE NOT MAKING THINGS ANY BETTER!


Sorry... 

Maybe it just looks like THIS:










LOLOLOL! :alien2:



Fluffyspoos said:


> Oh there's no way I could cut my hair like that! I've been growing it out for three and half years! Rofl


Ooh! how long is it? I'm trying to grow mine out too! Except I keep going to the hairdressers for trims... DUH!! :laugh:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Just checked in hoping Vienna was having a better time of it. Scary temperatures fluctuations, she really does need an antibiotic! Yikes, remind me not to live in Utah where the vets close for holidays and ER coverage stinks. I'm glad you have gotten her fever lowered, but I am really sorry she (and you!) are having such a time of it. You did the right thing getting her spayed, post-surgical complications happen in a certain percentage of procedures--so darn sorry Vienna appears to be on of the unlucky ones. She'll get better, I think your nerves are probably worse off than she is. Poor sweet Vienna, I wish I could send her some get well bacon! As for your BF's haircut, well, um, the remedy for that is a knit ski cap!! hehe


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aw geez.. save me now..

It's about 23 inches now, my grandma does my hair (she's been in the business for over 30 years) and will only take length off if I ask. I think I'm going to get a mega trim next time.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Chagall  ha, almost *everything* is closed on sundays, though there's also zero traffic.. best day to go out to the park, hiking, shopping at the big chains, ect. Bit a culture shock for me going out of state for 5 days to AZ and finding everything different! Big shocker for me to see drug billboards, Utah would rather not talk about it then try to prevent it rofl.

V is doing so much better, I'm so glad I have the day off today, and go in late tomorrow, so I can keep her normal. Was typing up my first message when I gave her the vitamin C peanut butter, and ended up losing a measuring cup with her getting too eager.. bah, oh well.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

But on the PLUS side...Utah is beautiful!!! One of my friends from college grew up in SLC and I visited her there during a road trip. Her parent's backyard looked like a backdrop it was so gorgeous! Huge ice capped mountains! We don't have that here in the midwest...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, I marvel at how beautiful Utah is daily. The mountains are directly out my front door, I absolutely love this state (and live but 20 mins from SLC)

This was taking out my front door a few days ago, first snow of the season. Those mountains are close than they look.. they start behind the house across the street, no more houses after that. Deer, raccoons, coyotes, squirrels, quail.. any other mountain wildlife shares it with us.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Salukie said:


> Sorry...
> 
> Maybe it just looks like THIS:
> 
> ...


Salukie, you are too funny. Although Fluffy, I did read in the paper today that designers were showing lots of flowy 80s era satin things (think Studio 54 if you're old enough) and feathered hair on the runway this year. BF may just be at the fashion vanguard, LOL.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm so jealous,I love the mountains.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

IM glad that Vienna is feeling better, her temp is down, and that you can get her some AB sooner!! I wouldnt feel guilty about spaying her. She needed that. Did your vet send home any directions about restricted activity, no licking, etc? We send home a 2 page sheet with directions on eating, activity, no licking, etc. With older spays we usually send them home on an antibiotic just to cover. On the activity we say restricted activity for 10 days. Just because they feel better does not mean they are healed! I have seen many dogs come back after a week with swollen incisions from too much activity. 
Have you gotten her a longer ecollar yet? I wouldnt worry with the inflatable one and just take it off. She has a lovely long poodle nose.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes.. she's probably swollen because I allowed her too much free time to herself, I did get a care sheet, but was dumb and only restricted movement for about 6 days because she looked like she was getting better. ._. Totally my fault and now she's suffering for it. No, I haven't gotten a longer e-collar for her yet, I'll take Vegas into my work and have him measured for one, since that one will still fit her since her neck is only a half inch wider than his.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow, Fluffyspoos... Where you live is GORGEOUS!!! :scared: Hey, you guys still have leaves on your trees! 

I'm glad Vienna's a little better.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aw, thank you! Our house is tiny and hideous, but you can't beat that scenery!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Called my normal vet this morning the moment they opened, they wanted me in in a half hour. We now have a weeks worth of antibiotics and they want to see us back next monday on our own time to make sure the swelling has gone down to make sure it's not a hernia. Prices very reasonable, friendly staff, with their main concern being your pet - not your wallet.

I love my vet!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i hope pupper is feeling better and i'm laughing out loud at the hilarious mullet pics!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol, he got it cut off thank god


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

sometimes looks do matter


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh I just don't like mullets


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

mullets shouldn't be liked by anyone *L* 

I'm glad you've got Vienna on the road to recovery. It's such a fine line- enough freedom they don't go nuts- but not so much. I rarely E collar my guys- unless i'm not there- but i had one dog in an E collar all the time and that's who had the issues (i did what 6 spay surgeries alone last year? with the foster dogs? OY)


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh good. I logged right on to see what the vet said today. I'm so glad she's on antibiotics now! I bet she's hating the crate rest though. Only one week. . . she can do it. So glad she's going to be ok!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

She also has a lampshade and is wishing death upon me.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm so glad she is better - now you just have to get through a week of sighs and "s'not fair"s!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> She also has a lampshade and is _*wishing death upon me.*_




Can't help it, I'm not laughing_ at_ yours or Vienna's suffering but that just cracked me up! I always think if my poodle is feeling well enough to make me feel guilty, he's not that bad off. It's when they go limp and shut down on you that my heartbreaks. I am glad Vienna has the meds and you have the treatment protocol (how the heck does anyone keep a poodle "resting full-time"??) to follow. This episode has a happy ending, eventually. Spaying was the right thing to do, I know of no one who's been able to totally restrict their dog's activity post-surgery and I want you not to be so hard on yourself. You're a good poodle "pawrent" and your girl will ultimately be fine and dandy. I'm more worried about about you! BTW, it is beautiful where you live--I just wish you had really good ER vet coverage, but it's all good now so I wish you and Vienna smooth sailing and lots of fun outings, soon.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh, she's getting her revenge by ramming it into my butt and thighs whenever I walk. I found out she's STILL able to barely reach the area.. so now she's wearing the inflatable donut AND the cone. She is quietly plotting the end of the world.

If I had known dogs often have bad reactions to dissolvable stitckes I would have totally gone the lazer route, but now that everythings said and done I'll just know for future bitches how to spay them. It's hard to keep her restricted, I can't even walk outside when she goes potty because she does this adorable full body pounce in front of me with a rapidly wagging tail.

Thanks for the king words, Chagall  you are so kind!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Oh, she's getting her revenge by ramming it into my butt and thighs whenever I walk. I found out she's STILL able to barely reach the area.. so now she's wearing the inflatable donut AND the cone. She is quietly plotting the end of the world.
> 
> If I had known dogs often have bad reactions to dissolvable stitckes I would have totally gone the lazer route, but now that everythings said and done I'll just know for future bitches how to spay them. It's hard to keep her restricted, I can't even walk outside when she goes potty because she does this adorable full body pounce in front of me with a rapidly wagging tail.
> 
> Thanks for the king words, Chagall  you are so kind!


Millie didn't have dissolvable stitches, but she had traditional stitches that have to be removed. She had some kind of reaction as well - From a combo of the stitches irritating her and _possible_ from licking. I had to bring her back to the vet for antibiotics.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> Millie didn't have dissolvable stitches, but she had traditional stitches that have to be removed. She had some kind of reaction as well - From a combo of the stitches irritating her and possible from licking. I had to bring her back to the vet for antibiotics.


Just FYI, dogs always have dissalvable stiches, even with laser surgery. If they dont have a laser surgery then stitches are put on the uterus stumps, and and uterus. Also there are usually several layers of disalvable stitches to close the incision (even with laser surgery, you have to close the hole). We dont put stitches on the outside skin, but there are several layers buried under there. 

FS, so even if you choose the laser route with future girls, there will still be stitches under the skin at teh incision (which is where most reactions happen). Some sutures generally have less reactions then others. Just depends on what your vet uses and which one they feel comfortable using (and the feel of).


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Just FYI, dogs always have dissalvable stiches, even with laser surgery. If they dont have a laser surgery then stitches are put on the uterus stumps, and and uterus. Also there are usually several layers of disalvable stitches to close the incision (even with laser surgery, you have to close the hole). We dont put stitches on the outside skin, but there are several layers buried under there.
> 
> FS, so even if you choose the laser route with future girls, there will still be stitches under the skin at teh incision (which is where most reactions happen). Some sutures generally have less reactions then others. Just depends on what your vet uses and which one they feel comfortable using (and the feel of).


Oh I gotcha. So I guess she had dissolvible inside and removable on the outside skin.


----------

